
Ask HN: How to determine body position while sleeping? - yohann305
Hello, I need help figuring how to tell in which position someone is sleeping using a camera (and ML i guess?), i.e sleeping on left&#x2F;right side, back, sleeping on your stomach.<p>Is there such a ting that already exists?<p>Any help to point me in the right direction is greatly appreciated, thank you!
======
all2
I saw a 2 Minute Papers video that talks about the paper [0] I linked below.
Basically the AI segments up the human body in to pieces.

Using that data you could create a classifier for either pre-defined
postures/positions or let it create its own classes (naive classification, I
think?)

Source [1] is a different kind of segmentation.

I think your biggest obstacle will be training sets (assuming you want to use
AI/ML). Once you've got training sets, the presence of obstacles
(sheets/blankets) might not be so much of an issue.

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.07371](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.07371) [0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEBgi6QYDhQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEBgi6QYDhQ)
[1]
[https://www.mdpi.com/1424-8220/12/11/15376](https://www.mdpi.com/1424-8220/12/11/15376)

